# westfield camelback racer



## ADVHOG (Feb 25, 2018)

This is the first old bike I aquired. I just reworked it with a set of 700c wheels that someone laced a newdeparture hub into. I changed the bars and put on an old Brooks saddle. Its gonna tear up the trails this summer...


----------



## mantaray (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks durable & functional. Nice looking too.  Right up my alley. Cool bike


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 26, 2018)

Rode it out on the trail to see how it rides and it rides very well...bump up the nose of the seat and it's awesome.




The well broke in Brooks saddle is very comfortable...much more so than my newer one!


----------

